# What actors are you into at the moment, and what have you been watching recently?



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 21, 2012)

*What actors are you into at the moment and what have you been watching?*

Recently I've actually been getting into a lot of Chinese films.  My bro is a huge kung fu/Chinese film fan, so they've now been warming on me.  I watched 7 Swords the other night, a really cool fantasy adapted from the book The 7 Swords of Mount Heaven.  Lots of really nifty blade work, and dismembering.  What about you?


----------



## Rikilamaro (Mar 21, 2012)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Recently I've actually been getting into a lot of Chinese films.  My bro is a huge kung fu/Chinese film fan, so they've now been warming on me.  I watched 7 Swords the other night, a really cool fantasy adapted from the book The 7 Swords of Mount Heaven.  Lots of really nifty blade work, and dismembering.  What about you?



Um, nothing like that. I'm early awaiting the _Ender's Game_ movie coming out in 2012. Otherwise, I don't watch TV and I only see a movie once in a blue moon. Too much else going on. Considering watching _Hunger Games_ but it may have to wait a few weeks. I did see _John Carter_ and greatly enjoyed it, but I'm horrible with remembering actor's names. So why did I even bother responding?   Because no one else had!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 22, 2012)

Rikilamaro said:


> I did see _John Carter_ and greatly enjoyed it


I am curious about that movie, especially since my new boss' name is "Jon Carter" so I hear that movie title all the time.

TRUE STORY:
My wife asked me, "Who is John Carter?"
I said, "The new principal at my school."
"What's he like?" she asked.
I gestured toward the trailer. "He's awesome."


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 22, 2012)

I tend to watch chick flicks with subtitles! Yeah yeah I know how very original right?

Well I like my flicks full of tender moments, Hard bodies, and dorky crooked smiles.  
I also love MASH so I must toss in the obligatory Alan Alda.  

So my all time fav actors (male) are 

Salman Khan Salman Khan’s love for Yoga


John Abraham salman khan - Google Search



King Khan Redirect Notice




The adorable Emmran Hashmi Serial kisser tag irritating: Emraan Hashmi


And like I said my first love Alan. Alan Alda Movies List - Seebyseeing


Had to put up links because the site won't display a pic </3


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 24, 2012)

At the moment: _*Game of Thrones*_ and _*Luck*_

An actor I'm not into, BUT: my wife and I can't stand *David Caruso* of CSI: Miami. That's why I get a kick out of playing the arcade version of _Golden Axe II._ Sometimes, when enemies die they yell, "Oh... GAAAAWD!" That's David Caruso's voice.

On Chinese films: I watched _Fearless_ in Kunming, China. I was in a Chinese movie theater, which was quite an experience. There were big, comfy red sofas and >99% of the people were on their cell phones. My wife called me during the movie, and normally I wouldn't pick up the phone but considering the apparent cultural differences of the mainlanders, I ducked into my chair, covered the phone and whispered. It still didn't feel right. That's mostly what I talked to my wife about.

(I lived in Hong Kong at the time, so I was shocked to see the cultural differences between Hong-Kongers, like my wife, and the mainland Chinese.)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 24, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> At the moment: _*Game of Thrones*_ and _*Luck*_
> 
> An actor I'm not into, BUT: my wife and I can't stand *David Caruso* of CSI: Miami. That's why I get a kick out of playing the arcade version of _Golden Axe II._ Sometimes, when enemies die they yell, "Oh... GAAAAWD!" That's David Caruso's voice.



OMG how can you not love David C.  
Dorky lil dude with a huge 'tude and bright red hair!  


He can leave cracker crumbs on my sheets any day of the week. I won't mind at all hehehe.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 25, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> At the moment: _*Game of Thrones*_ and _*Luck*_
> 
> An actor I'm not into, BUT: my wife and I can't stand *David Caruso* of CSI: Miami. That's why I get a kick out of playing the arcade version of _Golden Axe II._ Sometimes, when enemies die they yell, "Oh... GAAAAWD!" That's David Caruso's voice.
> 
> ...



I've been meaning to watch Fearless but haven't got around to it yet.  

I'm getting into Mark Hamill at the moment, partly because of his Joker in the Batman games.  He's in a film coming out soon called Sushi Girl, playing another psychotic.  It looks like its going to be really good or really lame.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 26, 2012)

My favourite actors of all time include: Sir Christopher Lee and Viggo Mortensen.  They are both men for whom I have great respect. Yes, they are both from the Trilogy, but they are both incredibley intelligent, incredible people.

Christopher Lee sings in a collective group known as the Tolkien Ensemble. He is brilliant. He is an intelligent, profound and dignified man. I will be sad when he dies, indeed.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 27, 2012)

Xanados said:


> My favourite actors of all time include: Sir Christopher Lee and Viggo Mortensen.  They are both men for whom I have great respect. Yes, they are both from the Trilogy, but they are both incredibley intelligent, incredible people.
> 
> Christopher Lee sings in a collective group known as the Tolkien Ensemble. He is brilliant. He is an intelligent, profound and dignified man. I will be sad when he dies, indeed.



Christopher Lee is a legend in his own time, incredible guy.


----------



## sarouchka94 (Apr 5, 2012)

I must admit that I watch movies every once in a while, the last film I saw and liked was the untouchable (intouchable in french), it's a french movie. It's about a young man who come from the guettho and goes to work for an handicapped man whose very wealthy. What made me like this movie is that it's touching but funny at the same time, the humour isn't too heavy and it isn't at all cliched. The scenario centers more on the relation of the two man and how they help each other. Really I would highly recommend this movie to anyone.


----------



## Ophiucha (Apr 6, 2012)

I recently finished re-watching the entirety of Buffy and Angel. Currently watching _Supernatural_, _Game of Thrones_, and _Avatar: Legend of Korra_. As for actors: I don't even particularly like the show he is in, but I am kinda in love with Misha Collins (who plays Castiel in _Supernatural_). He tweets a lot of hilarious nonsense and does the most absurd things at interviews and conventions. He's just a really cool guy.


----------



## Kit (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm currently Netflixing Fame- the 80's TV series. The storylines are painfully lame (and the clothes! The hair! Eeeek!), but my sole motivation is to watch Debbie Allen and Gene Anthony Ray dance. That and La Femme Nikita, the Canadian version with Peta Wilson. 

Netflix recently stocked the X-Men cartoons from '92, the ones where Jean is voiced by Catherine Disher (Natalie of Forever Knight), so that will be next.  I've never seen Alias or Darkangel, so I was thinking about trying one of them.


----------



## Saigonnus (Apr 13, 2012)

I have been on a bit of a Jeff Bridges kick lately, watching K-Pax on cable, True Grit on Blu-ray and Tron Legacy. Also the wifey and I have also been in a "Band of Brothers" (HBO series) mood; which stars Eion Bailey, Ron Livingston, Dale Dye and David Schwimmer among others. It is something we watch often; when she isn't watching her "End of the World" type movies.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Apr 13, 2012)

Just rewatched A New Hope.  Ah, a nostalgic classic.  Even though it was long before I was born.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife and I were on a Ryan Gosling kick a month or two ago. We watched _Crazy. Stupid. Love._, _Drive_ (ugh), and _The Ides of March_ over the course of a week or two. Two out of three ain't bad. Seriously, watch the first five minutes of _Drive_ and then just forget the rest. Better yet, get someone to make an edit of all of Albert Brooks's scenes, and dump the rest.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 16, 2012)

I watch _Boondock Saints_ when I'm in a craptastic mood. Never disappoints.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 23, 2012)

Rikilamaro said:


> I watch _Boondock Saints_ when I'm in a craptastic mood. Never disappoints.



Great movies


----------



## Ireth (Apr 23, 2012)

I watched the first two episodes of _Torchwood_ with my mom this evening. That show is freaking bizarre. Now I'm very curious about what _Doctor Who_ is like.


----------

